# Facile a lire?



## JeremyinFrance

Do you know of any books in easy French? I read Il n'ai jamais tué personne, mon pere (I've forgotten the author) which I enjoyed. I've also read Enid Blyton! Any better suggestions out there?
   Merci d'avance
   Jeremy


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Jeremy,
Bienvenue sur le forum! 

Have you tried Harry Potter? It is said to have been well translated into French.


----------



## Auryn

Le petit prince?


----------



## timpeac

I wouldn't suggest reading any books translated into French (presuming your aim is in some part to improve your French reading and expression) no matter how well translated. Translators often go for a phrase or word which is near to the original, and although perhaps perfectly correct, not always what a native author would have written.

To improve your French expression I would always suggest reading a native author. Not knowing your level of French it's a little difficult, but some of the easier books I've read and enjoyed have been -

Thérèse Desqueyroux - Mauriac
Et si c'était vrai? - I forget
Le petit prince - Saint Exupéry

I'm not saying they're full of literary merit mind!! I just remember not having to look up as many words as normal...


----------



## Hexagone

I don't know your level of french, but you could try Daniel Pennac's saga of the Malaussène family. Funny, absurd and rocambolesque.
It's a cult hit.

To read in chronological order of course  

_Au Bonheur des ogres_ (1985) 
_La Fée Carabine_ (1987) 
_La Petite Marchande de Prose_ (1989)
_Monsieur Malaussène_ (1995) 
_Des chrétiens et des Maures_ (1996)
_Aux Fruits de la passion_ (1999)


----------



## Cath.S.

> Et si c'était vrai? - I forget


Marc Lévy.
I just looked it up on a leading bookselling website.  

I totally agree with the point Tim made, do not read translated books.
I'd recommend any detective story, they're usually accessible.
Try books by Didier Daeninckx or Patrick Raynal etc.
Favour short stories, they are easy to read and allow the reader fast access to various styles.
On the page below, you'll find lots of ideas:
http://www.mauvaisgenres.com/collectifs_de_la_noiraude.htm


----------



## timpeac

Hexagone said:
			
		

> I don't know your level of french, but you could try Daniel Pennac's saga of the Malaussène family. Funny, absurd and rocambolesque.
> It's a cult hit.
> 
> To read in chronological order of course
> 
> _Au Bonheur des ogres_ (1985)
> _La Fée Carabine_ (1987)
> _La Petite Marchande de Prose_ (1989)
> _Monsieur Malaussène_ (1995)
> _Des chrétiens et des Maures_ (1996)
> _Aux Fruits de la passion_ (1999)


Other people have recommended him to me too (although I haven't got round to reading him yet so can't comment)


----------



## Gil

Camus.  "L'étranger"  The sentences are short...not like Marcel Proust...


----------



## la grive solitaire

JeremyinFrance said:
			
		

> Do you know of any books in easy French? I read Il n'ai jamais tué personne, mon pere (I've forgotten the author) which I enjoyed. I've also read Enid Blyton! Any better suggestions out there? Merci d'avance  Jeremy


Hi Jeremy,

This is a website about Enid Blyton. You might find some ideas here:
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/serge.passions/c5liens.htm

or in this "festival du livre": 
http://www.festivaldulivre.com/edition2005/selections_livres/selections_livres.php#3

Bonne lecture


----------



## RyanE

Bonjour,

CLE International a publié un ensemble des livres en français facile.   Par example, j'ai "Les Trois Mousqetaires" par Alexandre Dumus.   Il est conçu pour etudiants qui connaissent partout 700 mots.

Plusieurs sont disponible, chacun a partout 60 pages.

Ryan

Please feel free to point out any errors in my French!!!


----------



## superromu

pourquoi dès qu'on parle de livre en français on parle: 
du petit prince, de camus, balzac .... 
il n'y a pas de bons auteurs contemporains , ou des sujets plus leger ? 
Werber, Simenon .... 
déjà quand j'étais au collège / lycée c'était difficile de lire ces "classiques"
alors pour un étranger ça risque de le degouter des livres français

c'est mon opinion


----------



## ninoupticha

Hi Ryan E,
"Les trois mousquetaires" est d'Alexandre Dumas  et ton utilisation du mot "partout" n'est pas correct. Si tu veux dire que le livre comporte 60 pages alors emplois "Plusieurs sont disponibles, chacuns sont d'environ 60 pages"
Pour ton premier "partout", veux-tu dire "pour des étudiants qui connaissent en tout 700 mots"?


----------



## ninoupticha

Je recommande "Le petit Nicolas"


----------



## ninoupticha

Et Werber aussi comme l'a si bien dit Superromu il n'est pas nécessaire que ce soit un grand classique de la littérature française.


----------



## timpeac

superromu said:
			
		

> pourquoi dès qu'on parle de livre en français on parle:
> du petit prince, de camus, balzac ....
> il n'y a pas de bons auteurs contemporains , ou des sujets plus leger ?
> Werber, Simenon ....
> déjà quand j'étais au collège / lycée c'était difficile de lire ces "classiques"
> alors pour un étranger ça risque de le degouter des livres français
> 
> c'est mon opinion


 
2 des 3 livres que j'ai recommandés ont été écrits pendant le 20me siècle...

Merci de suggérer Werber, Je voulais recommander un de ses livres mais je ne me rappelais ni son nom ni celui du livre!... 

C'est "les thanatonautes".

Et toi Superromu, quels sont les livres contemporains que tu recommanderais en particulier?


----------



## ninoupticha

Pour Werber je pencherais plutôt pour "l'empire des anges" mais vu que c'est la suite des "thanatonautes"  ou alors "l'ultime secret" quoique il comporte des termes un peu plus spécifiques


----------



## superromu

oula je ne suis pas un grand lecteur, ni un grand connaisseur,
mais je sais que les livres classiques ne sont pas forcement la meilleure chose à lire pour commencer, en anglais je ne pense pas que lire du Steinbeck, ou Shakespeare  soit non plus profitable 

au fait c est pas rompu, mais romu
superrompu ca aurait un sens bizarre


----------



## timpeac

superromu said:
			
		

> oula je ne suis pas un grand lecteur, ni un grand connaisseur,
> mais je sais que les livres classiques ne sont pas forcement la meilleure chose à lire pour commencer, en anglais je ne pense pas que lire du Steinbeck, ou Shakespeare soit non plus profitable
> 
> au fait c est pas rompu, mais romu
> superrompu ca aurait un sens bizarre


 
Ouf, désolé je ne l'ai pas fait exprès je vais corriger mon message.

Je suis tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi qu'il ne sert à rien de suggérer des auteurs comme Balzac, mais je crois que c'est juste au niveau de la langue que nous cherchons quelque chose de simple. Camus par exemple, les idées sont complexes mais le langage c'est vraiment simple et accessible, ce qui me paraît plus important que le fait qu'un livre soit récemment écrit. Il y a des livres de nos jours où je n'en cesse de vérifier les mots parce que c'est argotique, ou bien le registre de langage est recherché. Récent n'égale pas forcément facile!!


----------



## superromu

oui mais c est sympa d'avoir une histoire comprehensible
j'ai adoré la peste de Camus grâce à son second sens


----------



## Jabote

ninoupticha said:
			
		

> Hi Ryan E,
> "Les trois mousquetaires" est d'Alexandre Dumas  et ton utilisation du mot "partout" n'est pas correct*e*. Si tu veux dire que le livre comporte 60 pages alors emploi_*e*_ "Plusieurs sont disponibles, chacun*(-)* _*comptant*_ environ 60 pages"
> Pour ton premier "partout", veux-tu dire "pour des étudiants qui connaissent en tout 700 mots"?


 
Although I agree with you on the idea, I have to disagree with your spelling ninou.... ;o)))


----------



## Jabote

ninoupticha said:
			
		

> Je recommande "Le petit Nicolas"


 
Oui, le petit Nicolas est une très bonne idée. Le texte est simple, les phrases aisément compréhensibles pour un non-francophone, et en plus c'est vraiment drôle...


----------



## Jabote

Les mots et les phrases de Zola sont simples aussi.... et la qualité est là....


----------



## ninoupticha

Jabote said:
			
		

> Although I agree with you on the idea, I have to disagree with your spelling ninou.... ;o)))


 
Sorry Jabote I'm living in Germany for the moment and sometimes "j'en perds mon latin" lol It is sooooo bad!!!!  
Thanks anyway for the correction


----------



## Jabote

ninoupticha said:
			
		

> Sorry Jabote I'm living in Germany for the moment and sometimes "j'en perds mon latin" lol It is sooooo bad!!!!
> Thanks anyway for the correction


 
My bet was on typos and haste in typing, not on your knowledge of French ninou... But I felt it was better to correct for the non-French speaking members...


----------



## orc13

There's also Amélie Nothomb books, I found "Stupeur et tremblements" quite easy to read (and they made a movie from it, too).


----------



## lainyn

I read "Les Portes Tournantes" by Jacques Savoie, a Canadian (Canadien, plutôt)- It's only about 150 pages in big font, perfect for intermediate French students (1st year university in Canada). I found the story a bit dry and it's a little too "modern" for my liking, but a good learning book all the same.


----------



## emma42

Merci Superromu.  emma42


----------



## Nath0811

ninoupticha said:
			
		

> Pour Werber je pencherais plutôt pour "l'empire des anges" mais vu que c'est la suite des "thanatonautes"  ou alors "l'ultime secret" quoique il comporte des termes un peu plus spécifiques


 
J'adore tous ces livres de Werber, mais je ne les qualifierai pas de "faciles à lire" pour ceux qui débutent en Français! 
Je comprends mieux le choix de "si c'était vrai" de Mark Lévy - mais personellement, quand on veut débuter es se sentir à l'aise dans la langue, je me range du côté de ceux qui ont suggéré Le Petit Prince de Saint-Exupéry, ou Le Petit Nicolas - ou E=MC2 (je ne sais plus l'auteur). Très mignonne histoire facile à lire.
Si vous êtes vraiment débutants en Français et aimez l'aventure, alors pourquoi ne pas se lancer dans les aventures des "Six Compagnons de la Croix Rousse"? :d

Je recommande aussi les BD Françaises - J'ai grandi avec elles et elles ont eu un impact très positif sur mon goût de la lecture. 
Astérix & Obélix, Tintin, Gaston Lagaffe (avec un peu d'argot...), Achille Talon (préparez vos dictionnaires...), voire même Boule & Bill.


----------



## river

Marie-Claire de Marguerite Audoux


----------



## Maestro TD

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Have you tried Harry Potter? It is said to have been well translated into French.


I agree, Agnès. I wouldn't say to disregard translations. I enjoyed Harry Potter in French, but I guess many would not see this _œuvre_ as I did. I love the art of translating, especially to see other nationalities' point of views of such stories.


----------



## river

The collected stories of Colette - Sidonia-Gabrielle Colette.  Although I read them in English, I'm sure they're better in french.


----------



## Starcreator

Gil said:
			
		

> Camus. "L'étranger" The sentences are short...not like Marcel Proust...


 
Vous me volez les mots de la bouche! J'allais recommander ce livre-là et j'ai vu que vous l'aviez déjà fait. Mais oui, L'Étranger, Albert Camus - un livre bien français, écrit par un homme de l'Algerie.


----------



## williamc

Hi Jeremyin France

Why not read AG Cronin's "La Citadelle"?

Regards,

williamc


----------



## megpeg_17

i read "l'etranger" by Albert Camus for AS level French Literature - it was really good - very different but enjoyable and the French was pretty easy to understand.  Worth a read anyway.[/QUOTE]


----------



## williamc

Hi megpeg 17

Anything by Guy de Maupassant is extremely well written
(not a word wasted), and is very easy to follow.

Good reading!

williamc


----------



## Amityville

It depends on your taste in literature and what you are reading for.
I think you should choose a book that you would be interested in per se, but since you probably don't know many French authors or have much of a repère in French literature, I disagree with the others and think it would not necessarily be a bad thing to read an author that you already like, but in French. It would always be a native French-speaker that had translated it into French, surely ? and one is more likely to persevere with a project that one knows a little bit about already. Or you can read newspaper/online reviews on the well-known book sites for topical/contemporary lit. and select by genre. Just doing that can be quite 'improving'. 
What's this petit Nicolas - I'm off to find out.


----------

